# Getting video onto computer



## bowinchester (Aug 31, 2008)

i want to get the video footage off my video camera and on to my computer. what will this take? software? cords? it is an fairly new sony camera i would say maybe 5 years old. it uses the smaller cassets. im not sure what model it is i will try to check.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

You should have a cable that came with the camera that you can connect to transfer the footage.


----------



## bowinchester (Aug 31, 2008)

cool thanks. i will have to take a look the camera is at home and im at school but my parents are coming up this weekend and bringing the camera.


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

then you may run into other issues if it is analog or digital.. if it's analog you'll need to have an analog video capture card in your computer or connected to your computer and the software to deal with it.


----------

